# Muntons Kits



## sokodan (2/6/07)

Hi All 

I was at the LHBS yesterday and spotted a Muntons Creamy Irish Ale Kit , anyone done Muntons kits , the ale sounded alright to me , any feedback on Muntons would be appreciated . 

Cheers 

Dan


----------



## Maxt (2/6/07)

Great kits, just check the use by date of the yeast, and preferable upgrade it to something like a safale s04 or a nottingham or windsor ale yeast.


----------



## sokodan (2/6/07)

Maxt said:


> Great kits, just check the use by date of the yeast, and preferable upgrade it to something like a safale s04 or a nottingham or windsor ale yeast.



Thanks Maxt , i think this'l be next brew after my Coopers IPA which i am doing this weekend 

Cheers 

Dan


----------



## MHB (2/6/07)

One of the advantages of the Muntons kits is that the yeast is made by Saf; unless you are going to brew as a lager, dont waste money on a yeast upgrade.

Put the $'ers toward some Muntons Malt or some top finishing hops instead.

MHB


----------



## sokodan (2/6/07)

MHB said:


> One of the advantages of the Muntons kits is that the yeast is made by Saf; unless you are going to brew as a lager, dont waste money on a yeast upgrade.
> 
> Put the $'ers toward some Muntons Malt or some top finishing hops instead.
> 
> MHB


 Thanks MHB 

Any ideas's on which finishing hops could go alright with this can 

Thanks 

Dan


----------



## MHB (2/6/07)

One of the classic English hops, Golding would be my first choice.

The recipe I sell for a Kilkenny clone (well Kilkenny before it got Fosterised beyond all recognition) is:-

Muntons Irish Cream Ale (the one you have)
Black Rock Amber Malt 1.5 Kg Can (I am thinking of changing that to 1Kg of Muntons Amber DME)

UK 145 EBC Crystal Malt (Grain) and 20 g Golding Pellets (steeped for 10 minutes)
East Kent Golding Plug; (dry hoped)

Comes out pretty good, especially if you let it age for 6 weeks to 3 months.

MHB


----------



## 0M39A (2/6/07)

fuggles or east kent goldings?


----------



## sokodan (2/6/07)

MHB said:


> One of the classic English hops, Golding would be my first choice.
> 
> The recipe I sell for a Kilkenny clone (well Kilkenny before it got Fosterised beyond all recognition) is:-
> 
> ...


Hey MB 

Excuse my ignorance as the name sugests fairly new , with the pellets and grain you say steeped 10 minutes you mean boil for 10 mins ( in how much water ? ) and the Kent gold plug (dry hopped) , sorry no idea again , if you could point me in the right direction here i feel this could be my " next step " in my brewing " mission" , again sorry for the ignorance  

Thanks 

Dan


----------



## 0M39A (2/6/07)

steeped just means holding it in water at a high temperature (around 70 is good for converted grains, such as crystal malt).

dry hopping means that once primary fermentation is nearing completion, throwing the hops into the carboy, which imparts the beer with the aroma of the hops.

the reason for doing it once fermentation is finished is because while the wort is fermenting, some of the delicate aromas of the hops are driven off by the co2 that is produced.


----------



## MHB (2/6/07)

Close enough to what 0M39A said;

I find a coffee plunger works well with water just off the boil, the grain and the body of the plunger cool it down to about 80 C fairly fast, leave it all for 10 Minutes and plunge, add the juice to the brew.

If you rack add the dry hops to the rack, if not add them after 3-4 days into the brew.

Lots of room for personal preference, not right or wrong, just a question of who you are brewing for.

MHB


----------



## blackbock (2/6/07)

Sorry to interrupt, but are we talking here about the Mt Mellick Cream Ale? or is there another Muntons Irish kit I haven't heard of?


----------



## sokodan (2/6/07)

blackbock said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but are we talking here about the Mt Mellick Cream Ale? or is there another Muntons Irish kit I haven't heard of?



Yeah i'm pretty sure thats the one blackbock


----------



## MHB (2/6/07)

yep same same

MHB


----------



## MSR (2/6/07)

Newtobrew said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was at the LHBS yesterday and spotted a Muntons Creamy Irish Ale Kit , anyone done Muntons kits , the ale sounded alright to me , any feedback on Muntons would be appreciated .
> 
> ...



I have had the Muntons Smugglers Ale (3.6kg) in the fermenter for 10 days now, the airlock is still bubbling about once every two mins. 

OG was 1.046 and SG is currently 1.020 and has been for a couple of days. 

This has taken longer than any other brew i have done, It has been a bit cold here though.


----------



## blackbock (3/6/07)

I have heard very good things about the Muntons Kits, especially the gold range. My brother made the Conkerwood Black and I was hard pressed to tell it was a kit beer, although that was a while ago now and my tastes may have changed... The thing is though, that for $30-$40 these sort of kits are so expensive that you may as well buy a 15L Fresh Wort and get something even better.


----------



## matti (3/6/07)

Remember doing a Munton bitter with 2 kg of grains.
Ohhhh soooooo good.
But the yeast I did it with had a lot to with the final Palate.

23 litre
1.8 kgs kit Yorkshire bitter (Muntons)
2.1kgs pale malt 2row
250g Crystal malt
250g Flaked Barley
0.5g/L of gypsum 0.2g/L Bicarbonate soda to mash liquor and sparge liquor (Sydney tap water)
Mash grain @67 75 min
Boil 75min

Hop bill
5g Goldings pellets 75 min
20g Goldings 30 min
10g Goldings 15 min
Add can 10 min and 1/2 tablet whirl flock
5g Goldings flame out.
London ale yeast WLP013
Gelatine Finings

Ferment at 18 degrees. 7-8 days rack for one week and bottle condition 8 weeks.
Yammy. 

Sorry spun out.


Munton is GOOD but expensive.


----------



## Bulmershe (15/6/07)

I have only been brewing this year. I have tried so far a couple of wort kits, a couple of muntons smugglers ales, a coopers heritage lager with extras and have a courage director's mini mash in the fermentor.
I have been impressed with the munton's smugglers ale. I was amazed at how different yeasts change the taste. The first batch used the SAF-04 yeast which I really liked. The second batch I used a windsore ale yeast. It gave it too much of a much fruitier taste for my liking.


----------



## danman (17/6/07)

i have found the muntons range to be fantastic. did a irish style dublin stout few months back and was very impressed. my LHBS only charges $25 per tin and i recon with a few steeped grains and a couple of kgs of LME and some decent yeast, for $35 to $40 youve got a brew that wins hearts and doesnt punish you in the morning!


----------

